# How to keep the stacked wood straight?



## Pintony (Jan 10, 2012)

Hello Group,
What is the prefered way to make sure my stacked wood is straight so it does not fall?
I'm new to wood burning-collecting. when I'm stacking my plie is leaning towards the side I'm stacking from...
How high should I stack my wood? As a kid my dad was always on me about stacking better but gave little advise about what to do to make my stacking more efficient.
Next year I will build a wood shed for now I'm stacking in my lean-to. on top of treated 4x4s from my sons fort-clubhouse that I dismanteled a few years ago.
Whats the best way to stack?


----------



## cnice_37 (Jan 10, 2012)

Don't ask Whitespider, he'll have you out there with a chalk line and level.... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## greendohn (Jan 10, 2012)

Pintony said:


> Hello Group,
> What is the prefered way to make sure my stacked wood is straight so it does not fall?
> I'm new to wood burning-collecting. when I'm stacking my plie is leaning towards the side I'm stacking from...
> How high should I stack my wood? As a kid my dad was always on me about stacking better but gave little advise about what to do to make my stacking more efficient.
> ...





is that push mower used to chip your wood trash into mulch??:hmm3grin2orange:just kiddin'. i used to struggle with my wood piles leaning to and fro. falling over and all that. I guess stacking your wood proper comes from practice. you might try some wood racks made from 2x4 or something. good luck


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 10, 2012)

Practice makes perfect my friend. I'm still practicing, but I've only lost one stack in the last 5 years or so, and that was some gnarly stuff that just wouldn't stack well, and I tried to get it all in one row, over 6' high.

Dad was a master stacker, mine don't look as good as his used to, but they're getting there. Soon, I'll be an old codger with perfect stacks like Spidey, and a few other members here that are stacking pros.

Stop once in a while, admire what you've got going on, and if you see some leaning spots, find some tapered splits and put them to use straightening things up. If stacking outdoors, 2 rows together leaned in on each other a little bit makes a nice stable row. Just don't lean em too much or the back row will try to attack ya when you take wood off the front row.

I'm off to cut some wood, and if I have time before work, I'll finish stacking the "pretty" 16" oak I have laying out back and get a pic of those stacks. I'm kinda proud of em. My normal stacks cut anywhere from 16-24" don't look near as neat.


----------



## stihlrookie (Jan 10, 2012)

Start with a level surface, shim it if you need. Give yourself a bit of room between each row when you start stacking, say 2" or so. This will allow you to adjust pieces front to back if the stack seems to be going awry. I do this and then occaisionally push one piece against your other stack to kind of tie it all together. I have never used a level but a 4 footer could be used to ensure the stack is plumb, which I believe is the issue you are refering to. Check that and adjust as needed.


----------



## OhioGregg (Jan 10, 2012)

I usually try to use wood that is "squarer" shaped on the ends of a stack. Helps to build a little stouter stack, less prone to falling. Works for me.







Gregg,


----------



## Biker Dude (Jan 10, 2012)

Every piece of wood is tapered and I just stack so the taper alternates as I build a stack. If a piece doesn't look right I turn it 180 degrees and if it still looks wrong I put it somewhere else in the stack. When the stack is complete I check it with my 6' level on the vertical and tap the pieces inward until the stack is straight. I'm pretty anal about stacking though.


----------



## doogiegh (Jan 10, 2012)

*stacks*

I don't have any good advice on stacking, but me does think that garage is going to need a gallon of white paint real soon, if you don't want it to turn into firewood as well....


----------



## stihlrookie (Jan 10, 2012)

Biker Dude said:


> Every piece of wood is tapered and I just stack so the taper alternates as I build a stack. If a piece doesn't look right I turn it 180 degrees and if it still looks wrong I put it somewhere else in the stack. When the stack is complete I check it with my 6' level on the vertical and tap the pieces inward until the stack is straight. I'm pretty anal about stacking though.



+1 on the tapping in of pieces, I like the sound it makes too. Only works though if you have space between rows, lots of folks just keep stacking rows right next to each other and can't figure out why their stacks are so out of plumb.

OhioGregg,
Watch out with the square pieces for endstacks. I did this earlier this year, stacks looked almost identical to yours, unfortunately as the stack settled it pushed against my end stack and caused the square splits to just roll out and my stack blew out on the end. Lesson learned for me, I stick to using halves or wedge shaped splits for my endstacks. That first stack in your pic, third row of wood up on the endstack looks just like the problem area I had.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 10, 2012)

I like something to stack against on the ends. Crisscrossing takes too long. For outdoor/dirt floor stackers, steel T posts work good. They don't drive into concrete well though  Cheap firewood brackets and 2x4s do work though, make your own brackets if you're handy.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 10, 2012)

Biker Dude said:


> Every piece of wood is tapered and I just stack so the taper alternates as I build a stack. If a piece doesn't look right I turn it 180 degrees and if it still looks wrong I put it somewhere else in the stack. When the stack is complete I check it with my 6' level on the vertical and tap the pieces inward until the stack is straight. I'm pretty anal about stacking though.



I'm anal too...





:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 10, 2012)

When cutting wood, I mark off each cut with a 10' stick. Having each piece the same length allows me to have each row the same width and aids me it taking them up straight. Like Gregg, I cross stack at the front end and have woven wire on the back of the shed that I stack against, which holds the wood and allows air circulation.


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 10, 2012)

Wood stacks are a reflection of your personality. As far as function, if they don't fall over and they keep the wood off the ground, well that's pretty much all they need to do. As I drive around I keep an eye out for various ways people stack - one of my favorites was a guy who had all sorts of meandering stacks that ran from tree to tree around his (not level) property. There were prop poles along the sides to keep them up.

On my porches I like them to be straight and neat, but recently I make a lot of temporary stacks at the edges of the woods. I just split it and stack it in-place, and move it later. These stacks are quite haphazard, laid out on branches I find laying about. Often they're butted up to a suitable tree on one end. All-in-all I like the effect, and it gets me moving around so I can work in different areas. I'm not real hung up on square.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 10, 2012)

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Wood stacks are a reflection of your personality.  As far as function, if they don't fall over and they keep the wood off the ground, well that's pretty much all they need to do. As I drive around I keep an eye out for various ways people stack - one of my favorites was a guy who had all sorts of meandering stacks that ran from tree to tree around his (not level) property. There were prop poles along the sides to keep them up.
> 
> On my porches I like them to be straight and neat, but recently I make a lot of temporary stacks at the edges of the woods. I just split it and stack it in-place, and move it later. These stacks are quite haphazard, laid out on branches I find laying about. Often they're butted up to a suitable tree on one end. All-in-all I like the effect, and it gets me moving around so I can work in different areas. I'm not real hung up on square.



What do these stacks say to you? Weird fella with too much time on his hands? :msp_confused:


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Jan 10, 2012)

If your setting up a place for dedicated storage I would stack against the walls like your doing. Just make sure it can take the stress/load. Be aware that stacking against posts and siding invites the bugs to work on it. As others have said, pick out the nice split stuff for end ricks and lean it in if anything. You can use rounds in a pinch but you have to lock them in and there easy to roll apart.





I try to avoid ricking as it takes more time to do but you have to do it sometimes. We normally stack 8 ft high(my reach)






When I set up my boiler house I used concrete block for sidewalls and put rebar every other core and filled them all with concrete. No ricking needed there and termites don't phase it.


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 10, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> What do these stacks say to you? Weird fella with too much time on his hands? :msp_confused:


LOL - in a job I had when I was younger, there was a guy who's desk was always perfect. On his desk blotter there was a row of perfectly sharpened pencils all perfectly lined up end to end (yes, this was before PCs on desks). When I would walk by and he wasn't there I would turn one, just one, ever so slightly.


----------



## J.W Younger (Jan 10, 2012)

Most of my stacks dry more on one side and will srink faster and lean that direction. Wedge and install small cookies cut in various thickness as needed.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 10, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> What do these stacks say to you? Weird fella with too much time on his hands? :msp_confused:



No, it's a fella without enough toys to fill his shed. Mine's just full of junk, but here's my shot at a purty wood pile none the less. Look close and you'll see a fence post every 8 1/2 feet to keep 1/3 or (the F word) cords separate. (8'6" to allow for some shrinkage as it dries, also stacked to about 52" high for the same reason.


----------



## beerman6 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> What do these stacks say to you? Weird fella with too much time on his hands? :msp_confused:


yes! :hmm3grin2orange:

My wood comes from tree service companies=all shapes and sizes,mostly the crap they dont want to deal with.

We do stack it in the shed and it looks fine from the road...


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 10, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> No, it's a fella without enough toys to fill his shed. Mine's just full of junk, but here's my shot at a purty wood pile none the less. Look close and you'll see a fence post every 8 1/2 feet to keep 1/3 or (the F word) cords separate. (8'6" to allow for some shrinkage as it dries, also stacked to about 52" high for the same reason.


Must we discuss shrinkage?


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 10, 2012)

I love wood stacks... Always have...












Let em' fly boys!!!


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 10, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I love wood stacks... Always have...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do a VERY nice job! One of the problems I have when I take the time to make a neat stack, is that I don't want to take it apart! I find myself using other wood off of some pile because I don't want to ruin my nice stack. Luckily I didn't have time to make many nice ones this year, so I'm much less stressed.


----------



## beerman6 (Jan 10, 2012)

:msp_sneaky: I'll bet he screws each piece to another!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 10, 2012)

beerman6 said:


> :msp_sneaky: I'll bet he screws each piece to another!



:waaaht:

Sacrilege!!!

Actually, I do run a couple 2x4's up the stacks and attach them to the roof joists for some support while they're drying and settling...
Can't have a 14' stack of wood falling on the tractor... That would be bad...
:big_smile:


----------



## upsnake (Jan 10, 2012)

14' Stack? Pssshhhh, Those stacks are normal height. 

Matt is just really short.  





Hedgerow said:


> :waaaht:
> 
> Sacrilege!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Soby1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> :waaaht:
> 
> Sacrilege!!!
> 
> ...



Wow looks great. If my wood pile looked that good I'd add a service door a few windows and live in it.


----------



## Woodomaker (Jan 10, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> What do these stacks say to you? Weird fella with too much time on his hands? :msp_confused:



Says "Danger... Will Robertson ...Danger" ...to me


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 10, 2012)

Soby1 said:


> Wow looks great. If my wood pile looked that good I'd add a service door a few windows and live in it.



FWIW, all the wood in the pic is gone already... Sold out everything but what I'm gonna burn. I got new stacks started for next year. Trying to be more organized by species this year...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 10, 2012)

Let's see some more stacks... C'Mon fellas... I know ya got em'... Post em up!!! Tonight I'll have me a bourbon on ice and just peruse the pics of wood piles... Where's Whitespider and some mason block wood pics???
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## J.W Younger (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm thinkin maybe puttin down palets between stacks that are 6' apart and piling, it should season before the 15-17 cords I have are used and can be moved and stacked once inside the shed.
I hate stacking and can justify not doing it somehow.


----------



## Fifelaker (Jan 10, 2012)

We've seen the good now the bad and ugly.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 10, 2012)

Fifelaker said:


> We've seen the good now the bad and ugly.



Naaaa.... That's a thing of beauty! The only thing that could make it prettier, is a Dolmar sitting on the pile!!!
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 10, 2012)

Can ya see the little Mac stuck in this year's stack? Every saw needs a wood pile to be pictured with. It's where they're most at home...


----------



## J.W Younger (Jan 10, 2012)

I was in a pawn shop yesterday while I was waiting on the wifes flat to be fixed down the road. They had a mini mac with a 40 buck tag on it. Don't know if it ran but I do know i don't have the patience to work on it. They had 2 009s but they were over priced so i just spent 8 bucks on a 50' rope and hauled ass.
That one matt has runs good for a 2ci


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 10, 2012)

J.W Younger said:


> I was in a pawn shop yesterday while I was waiting on the wifes flat to be fixed down the road. They had a mini mac with a 40 buck tag on it. Don't know if it ran but I do know i don't have the patience to work on it. They had 2 009s but they were over priced so i just spent 8 bucks on a 50' rope and hauled ass.
> That one matt has runs good for a 2ci



I have to keep reminding myself it's just a little wannabee... Or maybe a killer bee...??? Funny how something as silly as a cheap disposable saw can grow on you. Hell, the boys argue over who gets to run it when we go out cutting... 
:amazed:


----------



## Soby1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope this works dummied up and got a smartphone. Mine consists of two nice steel tarps with some wood holding them up.View attachment 216432


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 10, 2012)

Got it...






Nice!! That's a good jag of firewood!!


----------



## branchbuzzer (Jan 10, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Let's see some more stacks... C'Mon fellas... I know ya got em'... Post em up!!! Tonight I'll have me a bourbon on ice and just peruse the pics of wood piles... Where's Whitespider and some mason block wood pics???
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Can't believe nobody's used this one yet,

WoodLand


----------



## J.W Younger (Jan 10, 2012)

That one makes tom trees look small and thats sayin something.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 10, 2012)

branchbuzzer said:


> Can't believe nobody's used this one yet,
> 
> WoodLand



That's just freaking huge!!!
I need to get a pile like that...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rmount (Jan 10, 2012)

I like to think that I'm neat, but not anal. 

I stack 3 rows deep; the middle row gets all the shorts and uglys, the outer rows help hold them in place and this lets the air circulate a little more than if the middle was all perfect sticks. As the rows settle and slump I just shove them back upright with my shoulder.

My neighbour builds stacks so absolutely straight and even that they could be given a coat of plaster and used as a wall. He seems to do it effortlessly and unthinkingly, yet ever piece is fitted just perfect.


----------



## branchbuzzer (Jan 10, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> That's just freaking huge!!!
> I need to get a pile like that...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Like George Carlin's mythical pile of lost stuff...

That's where the firewood goes when it gets lost.


----------



## kmcinms (Jan 10, 2012)

*Just some house wood*

Had fun this year. Traded a half cord for some great venison to a bud that didn't have time to cut any this year. I ended up having to redo all those rickety stacks in the first and third pics, kids were stacking while I was splitting. My stacks are small compared to you guys that do this for a living.


----------



## GeeVee (Jan 10, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I'm anal too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hedgie-

Admitting you have your finger in front of the lens is the first step.


YOU, are sick.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 10, 2012)

And this is what happens when your stacks run you out of the other 2 bays... You put it wherever you can!!!:hmm3grin2orange:






But I could still get the 4 wheeler out!!! Ha!!!


----------



## BrokenToys (Jan 10, 2012)

i follow my fenceline using the old fence 4x4's as end braces


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 10, 2012)

BrokenToys said:


> i follow my fenceline using the old fence 4x4's as end braces








Fixed it for ya...


----------



## BrokenToys (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah; that's what I was trying to do !! I always get it backwards


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 10, 2012)

branchbuzzer said:


> Can't believe nobody's used this one yet,
> 
> WoodLand


I couldn't help wondering what that pile would be like if it should somehow catch fire. How long would it burn?


----------



## rmount (Jan 10, 2012)

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> I couldn't help wondering what that pile would be like if it should somehow catch fire. How long would it burn?



I think you'd get an overnight burn from that!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## J.W Younger (Jan 10, 2012)

Don't have any of this years stacked on this computer, this is long gone.View attachment 216473


----------



## Soby1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Got it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for opening that Hedge hopefully i'll figure that out soon. Just getting the link to attach is a milestone for me. When I get behind anything computerised it's like watching a one armed paper hanger with the seven year itch.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 10, 2012)

J.W Younger said:


> Don't have any of this years stacked on this computer, this is long gone.View attachment 216473



I can't see it JW... Sumpin's wrong with the attachment...


----------



## J.W Younger (Jan 10, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I can't see it JW... Sumpin's wrong with the attachment...


I'm kinda glad even tho it was good wood and mostly still standin it sure was fugly.


----------



## tanker (Jan 10, 2012)

Soby1 said:


> Hope this works dummied up and got a smartphone. Mine consists of two nice steel tarps with some wood holding them up.View attachment 216432



yea,I got a lumber tarp on 1 of my stacks too.Every year when Im put it on,I'm reminded of why I am a tankyanker instead of a flatbedder. Scott


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 10, 2012)

On a MUCH smaller scale - wood stack as wind break:


----------



## J.W Younger (Jan 10, 2012)

Just reminded me i have some stacked for that purpose in my atachments
View attachment 216476
north and west sides.
This is this years.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 10, 2012)

J.W Younger said:


> Just reminded me i have some stacked for that purpose in my atachments
> View attachment 216476
> north and west sides.
> This is this years.



Now THER'S the 4 and 5 piece corners I was looking for!!!


----------



## artbaldoni (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey Hedgerow, ya know if you got rid of that, hopefully empty, propane tank you would have more room to build your wood stack sculptures. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 10, 2012)

artbaldoni said:


> Hey Hedgerow, ya know if you got rid of that, hopefully empty, propane tank you would have more room to build your wood stack sculptures. :msp_thumbup:



Stupid hot water heater...!!!:msp_mad:


----------



## Soby1 (Jan 10, 2012)

tanker said:


> yea,I got a lumber tarp on 1 of my stacks too.Every year when Im put it on,I'm reminded of why I am a tankyanker instead of a flatbedder. Scott



I here ya. There a pain to put on, I'm not a trucker did some work on a friends rig he ran short on cash so I got the tarps. They sure beat the cheap ones with the wind we get in this area lucky to get 2 months out a blue one. With these I hardly have to tie them them down.


----------



## H-Ranch (Jan 10, 2012)

Here's mine - can't compare to Hedgerow though! I keep the kids from going between mine at 6' high so they would have to stay much further away if they were stacked 14' high (and I probably would stay away too.)


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 10, 2012)

H-Ranch said:


> Here's mine - can't compare to Hedgerow though! I keep the kids from going between mine at 6' high so they would have to stay much further away if they were stacked 14' high (and I probably would stay away too.)


What, no elephant this time? I'm still laughing at that....:biggrin:


----------



## SPDRMNKY (Jan 10, 2012)

@ the OP...practice and purty straight wood...otherwise it's practice and something to lean on at the ends...it helps to cut your pieces the same length

stacking wood is as close as I ever get to zen...after a couple layers I step to the side and sight for plumb...as it settles I readjust (with a sledge if needed)

I don't recommend two things...

1) putting all the small pieces on the bottom and the big pieces on top

2) stacking between young trees...wind can undo the most carefully stacked stack






...but who doesn't love a good challenge?


----------



## H-Ranch (Jan 10, 2012)

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> What, no elephant this time? I'm still laughing at that....:biggrin:


No, but I did fail to show the OP how to make the wood stacked straight. I have a secret method though it does make it a bit spooky to fill the OWB after dark.


----------



## Pintony (Jan 10, 2012)

doogiegh said:


> I don't have any good advice on stacking, but me does think that garage is going to need a gallon of white paint real soon, if you don't want it to turn into firewood as well....


 Hey doogiegh,
My garage has looked the same for 20 years..... I keep it that way so no one knows about the stack of gold bars I keep inside....
Believe it or not...? I have the dry-est garage in town. It dont look like much but I have 6 cars inside with about 100 packing blankets and 20 car covers. Oh and a few packs of mouse chow. U-know the ones in the cheeze shaped box.... :msp_sneaky:
A few stray cats around too....:cool2:


----------



## Pintony (Jan 10, 2012)

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> I couldn't help wondering what that pile would be like if it should somehow catch fire. How long would it burn?



I was laughing at every post untill I got to this one....
That totally is NOT FUNNY.
In can't believe you typed this out loud.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 10, 2012)

Pintony said:


> I was laughing at every post untill I got to this one....
> That totally is NOT FUNNY.
> In can't believe you typed this out loud.:msp_sneaky:



Oohhhhhhh... Never thought of that... May be bad JuJu... But all these stacks rock!!!


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 10, 2012)

Pintony said:


> I was laughing at every post untill I got to this one....
> That totally is NOT FUNNY.
> In can't believe you typed this out loud.:msp_sneaky:


Oh, no malice was intended - it's just a heck of a lot of stored energy stacked there. Something like that has to equate to a pretty large fuel tank. But it's just wood. I guess the thought first came to me as I watched it because it's so darn big, and there appears to be no provisions for keeping parts of it separate. Any heat producing chemical processes going on deep inside there, like decomposition or fermentation, etc?


----------



## Pintony (Jan 10, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Got it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes!!!! Nice pile of toothpicks there!!!..... I think, when you get around to putting it all away... your going to discover THAT red wood-shed just is not going to do the job....:bang:


----------



## Pintony (Jan 10, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I love wood stacks... Always have...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you say JENGA??? how the heck??? What??? That is just NVTS Romans did not have a U


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 10, 2012)

Pintony said:


> Can you say JENGA??? how the heck??? What??? That is just NVTS Romans did not have a U



They didn't have a pissed off 372 and a speeco either!!! Like I said, when you need to squirrel away 40 cords, ya gotta go vertical... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Pintony (Jan 10, 2012)

greendohn said:


> is that push mower used to chip your wood trash into mulch??:hmm3grin2orange:just kiddin'. i used to struggle with my wood piles leaning to and fro. falling over and all that. I guess stacking your wood proper comes from practice. you might try some wood racks made from 2x4 or something. good luck


Hello greendohn,
Alittle off topic, ALOT off group subjects but NO! That is the one that I loan the neighbor.
Here is a piccy of my new weed whacker....


----------



## Pintony (Jan 10, 2012)

WOW! It looks like most here have a serious case of "PILES"....
I have learned much....
I have much to learn from the master stackers!!!
How many hours? How sore the muscles? How calloused the hands and feet???
I do not think that I would like to shake hands with you guys if we should meet.
The crushing power would be unbearable.
Your stacks make the guys on that logging show look like little kittys 
You Guys are the YODA of firewood.....
Thanks to all who showed off their stacks!
Keep them coming this is GREAT!!!!


----------



## greengiant (Jan 11, 2012)

This is what I use for keeping multiple stacks from toppling over on me when I am stacking or burning. The red circles indicate scrap pieces of plywood, 2x6,8,10, or slabwood that connect two rows together. The scrap pieces are roughly 36" long and stabilize the stack greatly (tallest point in this stack is 7'-8'. I find the scrap plywood works best and is free. I cut it about 6" wide. I randomly place these throughout the stacks (this one is about 7 rows deep), and I've never had either end fall over during its 18month drying cycle. One of the ones in the first pic is a bit high to make a difference. Usually you want to have at least 2' of stack on top of the 'sticker' to have enough weight to hold the rows together.









Also, note the far left 2x10 that sticks out a few inches. It makes a nice beverage holder that is at the right height to keep the sawdust (mostly) out of your bee...uhmmm, beverage while working on the wood pile.


----------



## Pintony (Jan 11, 2012)

greengiant said:


> This is what I use for keeping multiple stacks from toppling over on me when I am stacking or burning. The red circles indicate scrap pieces of plywood, 2x6,8,10, or slabwood that connect two rows together. The scrap pieces are roughly 36" long and stabilize the stack greatly (tallest point in this stack is 7'-8'. I find the scrap plywood works best and is free. I cut it about 6" wide. I randomly place these throughout the stacks (this one is about 7 rows deep), and I've never had either end fall over during its 18month drying cycle. One of the ones in the first pic is a bit high to make a difference. Usually you want to have at least 2' of stack on top of the 'sticker' to have enough weight to hold the rows together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey greengiant,
That is a GREAT idea!!!!
Hopefully your wood stacks are straighter than your wood shed???
Gives a hole new perspective on lean to.....
Rib Rib


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 11, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> I like something to stack against on the ends. Crisscrossing takes too long. For outdoor/dirt floor stackers, steel T posts work good. They don't drive into concrete well though  Cheap firewood brackets and 2x4s do work though, make your own brackets if you're handy.



Or make some bookends:






These are version two held together with bolts. Version one used drywall screws and they didn't last. These are on at least year 5 and two were outside holding stacks up for 2 years.

No, the porch does not slope like that but my camera does 

Harry K


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 11, 2012)

J.W Younger said:


> Most of my stacks dry more on one side and will srink faster and lean that direction. Wedge and install small cookies cut in various thickness as needed.



Yep, any green wood stacked "perfectly" won't be in a year or two.

Harry K


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 11, 2012)

turnkey4099 said:


> Yep, any green wood stacked "perfectly" won't be in a year or two.
> 
> Harry K



Stacking North to South will minimize this, but not cure it, because the afternoon sun will get a little more dry and lean to the west a bit, but better than an E-W stack does.

I had one stack that was shade on one side, full sun on the other, talk about the leaning tower of Pisa. I don't stack there anymore!

I gotta figure out how to make a slideshow of all these stacks and use it for a screensaver!


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 11, 2012)

stacking is and art but simple keep your wood level


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Whitespider (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pintony (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey Whitespider,
Nice job photo-shopping the grass around your wood stacks:tongue2:
Really? How did you do it? That is some nice grass!!!!!
With all that stacking my place would be pure MUD MUD MUD.

The bottom shot should be made into a puzzle for guys like me when it is too cold outside....
SO, I can still make some nice wood stacks and be a Candy A$$

Seriously NICE stacks Whitespider.
In fact, Everyone of the photos are impressive...


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 11, 2012)

Its about time you fellas showed up in here!
Nice stacks!!!


----------



## pickupporter (Jan 11, 2012)

I just cross stack it on the ends, no problem

2.75 cords cherry and start of 3.5 cord of oak
View attachment 216698
View attachment 216699


BTW - don't stack rounds vertical grain, it holds too much water.


----------



## Pintony (Jan 11, 2012)

pickupporter said:


> I just cross stack it on the ends, no problem
> 
> 2.75 cords cherry and start of 3.5 cord of oak
> View attachment 216698
> ...



Hello pickupporter,
Those free-standing stacks blow me away!!!
NICE STACKS!!!
I find it hard to believe that cherry and oak only has value as firewood???
I guess that shows the NuB in me????
I suppose the price of milling is so high that we are destin to have particle-board furniture.
in boxes from wally world./?


----------



## GM_DaddyMac (Jan 11, 2012)

Well I cannot offer a whole lot regarding the OP's question as I am a 2 - 3 nights per week fireplace burner, so I use the pre-fabbed tubular steel firewood racks available at your local hardware store or home center. However seeing all the photos here of some of your handy work makes me want to post a few that I have seen here or on the net.

Whitespider -- you are in a league of your own -- those are mighty fines stacks, and as others have said almost to nice to dismantle and burn. Would "woodhenge" be an exaggeration?

One of my favorites -- clearly labor intensive but the end result is just cool.







Hedge and TomTrees -- these two are for you and others that work in mass quantities of firewood. The first I have seen here and elsewhere. The scale an proportions are amazing. The second I found on the web and according to the caption was taken in Switzerland. Either option would require a scissor lift or other mechanical means to achieve the total height -- so that just means more toys!














Great thread -- rep coming your way


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 11, 2012)

That tree art is just freaking cool!!!


----------



## pickupporter (Jan 11, 2012)

Pintony,
All that wood came off my yard and the neighbor's yard, in each tree I hit some steel. That's why the sawmill guys usually won't go near the stuff.


----------



## kmcinms (Jan 11, 2012)

pickupporter said:


> I just cross stack it on the ends, no problem
> 
> 2.75 cords cherry and start of 3.5 cord of oak
> View attachment 216698
> ...



Nice work . Thanks for the tip on the vert storage. You could pass for a cousin of mine in that pic.


----------



## pdhowell (Jan 11, 2012)

I find my stacks always seem to lean one way or another as they settle and dry. However, if they start to lean to where I am concerned about them falling, I just hip bump them back straight and that seems to work. I don't plan on entering the stacks in the state fair.


----------



## branchbuzzer (Jan 11, 2012)

pdhowell said:


> I find my stacks always seem to lean one way or another as they settle and dry. However, if they start to lean to where I am concerned about them falling, I just hip bump them back straight and that seems to work. I don't plan on entering the stacks in the state fair.



I sometimes take a piece of wood and tap on the ends of pieces to re-plumb a leaning stack, move each piece in a couple inches and work around the stack. Then I have less chance of knocking it over. You can also take a pole/log and wedge it in to the stack at an angle with the other end in the ground, this helps for a temporary brace.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 11, 2012)

Example of how much pressure builds over the years on "end supports". I put in those RR ties and cross bar supports to prop 2x4 against to hold up the end of my ricks. First year of use was around the early 80s. Mistake one was to put the RR ties in plumb - they should have been leaned _in_ toward the ricks so the pressure would tend to ease off as the piles settled. First year of use they were pushed way out of line and each year they go farther even after adding extenstions to the top bars to makethe 2x4s lean in. 

Also an example of how it will push out heavy rounds used for the same purpose. The left hand stuff is just about ready to fall over, was put in there about 4 or 5 years ago.

The area back by the garage blew the top bar right out of the rr ties and the ricks collapse as you see.

*As did my new used dog!!* I got a rescue dachsy Saturday. Sunday he wouldn't go out of the house. Monday I was working on the splitting/piling, quit and looked for my used dog. He was happy as a pig in crap running around up there on top of the garage. Just spent an hour putting up wire netting (can jsut barely make it out) across that gap so he can't use that convenient ramp to get up there. I also have a couple have ricks that he could use to get up on the right hand piles - from there it is only a step across the retaining wall into complete freedom.

Harry K


----------



## sbowman871 (Jan 11, 2012)

whitespider said:


>



yeah!!!!!


----------



## Iron Head (Jan 11, 2012)

Whitespider is an alien!
I do single stacks up to 8' high and space them 4-6 inches apart so they are alittle flimsy and whobbly.
It pisses me off too and a coincidence that I restacked a couple of rows last night because I couldn't bare looking at it no more.
Uniform pieces do help alot.


----------



## Whitespider (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 12, 2012)

Spidey that oughta be your avatar!


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 12, 2012)

not to bad in the rain


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Jan 12, 2012)

pdhowell said:


> I find my stacks always seem to lean one way or another as they settle and dry. However, if they start to lean to where I am concerned about them falling, I just hip bump them back straight and that seems to work. I don't plan on entering the stacks in the state fair.



That's our problem. Sometimes it's up to 8 years before we burn and they shift if stacked straight as the middle weight starts pushing it out over time. I now stack with heavy leans on piles I know will be there a while. Sometimes takes 3 ricks before you get it straight and have to do 2 ricks at the same time. I stack with a gap and fill the gap as well. This is the one I'm doing today and has a little over 2 ft of in lean. Doing this I have yet to have one push out.

We store everything under roof for years so no need to single row it for air drying.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 12, 2012)

Kevin in Ohio said:


> That's our problem. Sometimes it's up to 8 years before we burn and they shift if stacked straight as the middle weight starts pushing it out over time. I now stack with heavy leans on piles I know will be there a while. Sometimes takes 3 ricks before you get it straight and have to do 2 ricks at the same time. I stack with a gap and fill the gap as well. This is the one I'm doing today and has a little over 2 ft of in lean. Doing this I have yet to have one push out.
> 
> We store everything under roof for years so no need to single row it for air drying.



I love wood piles AND old barns!!!

If I kept wood in the barn that long, something tells me I'd run into a family of skunks every other row...
:bad_smelly:


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Jan 12, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I love wood piles AND old barns!!!
> 
> If I kept wood in the barn that long, something tells me I'd run into a family of skunks every other row...
> :bad_smelly:



Yea, we do have to watch them but not for skunks. It's ground hogs and coons. Seems a new batch moves in every year and we have to trap. We "relocate" them  Coons have the desire to make the tops of the piles restrooms. seems like there would be easier places to go to me. Most of the stacks are 8ft high.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 12, 2012)

Kevin in Ohio said:


> Yea, we do have to watch them but not for skunks. It's ground hogs and coons. Seems a new batch moves in every year and we have to trap. We "relocate" them  Coons have the desire to make the tops of the piles restrooms. seems like there would be easier places to go to me. Most of the stacks are 8ft high.



And they crap like German Shepherds...


----------



## J.W Younger (Jan 12, 2012)

This time last year we were going tru it fast, in just 10 days i burned pretty much a full cord. I'm not complainin, mind you.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 12, 2012)

J.W Younger said:


> This time last year we were going tru it fast, in just 10 days i burned pretty much a full cord. I'm not complainin, mind you.



You get any snow out of this latest cold snap?


----------



## J.W Younger (Jan 12, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> You get any snow out of this latest cold snap?



None yet, whats it doin up your way?


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 12, 2012)

J.W Younger said:


> None yet, whats it doin up your way?



Just enough white crap on the ground to make it seem colder than it is... :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## rider93hawg (Jan 13, 2012)

OhioGregg said:


> I usually try to use wood that is "squarer" shaped on the ends of a stack. Helps to build a little stouter stack, less prone to falling. Works for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang! Is your garage clean and you know where all your tools are too? That is one impressive stack!


----------



## Pintony (Jan 15, 2012)

tomtrees58 said:


> not to bad in the rain



Those are some BIG logs!
What kind of wood is that?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 15, 2012)

its red oak


----------



## Whitespider (Jan 15, 2012)

I’ve posted those same ol’ tired pictures of my stacks so many times I thought y’all might want to see some updated ones.
So y’all can see what they look like after 7-months of settling, shrinkage, wind and weather.
Notice they didn’t fall over, or even lean much… so yeah, I must be an alien.
I’ve got plastic on top of three of the long stacks just in case I need to us some of it this winter… but it’s lookin’ more and more like I won’t be needing any of it.


----------



## kmcinms (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey WS, looks like we need to have a barn roof party at your place.


----------



## Bucko (Jan 15, 2012)

lol, I had a similar thought. I was thinking about Woodmizering some lumber to repair that old barn.


----------



## dustytools (Jan 15, 2012)

The neat wood stacks are cool to look at but what amazes me is all of the flat land in the pictures. I would love to have flat ground to work with. I have 31.5 acres and its all hills and hollers, LOL.


----------



## Pintony (Jan 15, 2012)

tomtrees58 said:


> its red oak



Hello Tomtrees58,
I gather that the dark area in the center of those logs is the reason it is firewood not flooring???


----------



## Pintony (Jan 15, 2012)

Whitespider said:


> I’ve posted those same ol’ tired pictures of my stacks so many times I thought y’all might want to see some updated ones.
> So y’all can see what they look like after 7-months of settling, shrinkage, wind and weather.
> Notice they didn’t fall over, or even lean much… so yeah, I must be an alien.
> I’ve got plastic on top of three of the long stacks just in case I need to us some of it this winter… but it’s lookin’ more and more like I won’t be needing any of it.



I should say you won't need any of that wood...
With a hole in the roof that BIG, starting a fire in the stove would be a collosal waste of time...


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 15, 2012)

Pintony said:


> Hello Tomtrees58,
> I gather that the dark area in the center of those logs is the reason it is firewood not flooring???



no they dont mill wood on LI nails ect thear nice saw logs


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 15, 2012)

Whitespider said:


> I’ve posted those same ol’ tired pictures of my stacks so many times I thought y’all might want to see some updated ones.
> So y’all can see what they look like after 7-months of settling, shrinkage, wind and weather.
> Notice they didn’t fall over, or even lean much… so yeah, I must be an alien.
> I’ve got plastic on top of three of the long stacks just in case I need to us some of it this winter… but it’s lookin’ more and more like I won’t be needing any of it.



Spidey, I've not had any luck stacking 3 rows wide, just can't seem to get the center row dry. I go 2 rows wide on mine, and it works pretty good for me.

What's the old saying? "Better to have it and not need it, than to need it and not have it."


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Jan 15, 2012)

No comment on the stacks, I say do whatever works for you.I just wanted to comment on the Courier, those things used to be everywhere.Lots of the loggers drove them to the set.Does it still run or is that a cutoff trailer?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 15, 2012)

Spidey, I forgot to mention - those stacks look even better with the white stuff around em. Just gives the pictures a seasonal look. They would make a nice postcard.

Dusty, Spidey's actually in the "hills" of Iowa. Get on I-35 a little south of Minneapolis, and you can dang near see Kansas City! I don't complain about my hills here, if they weren't so steep, they would have been logged off and plowed under. All my woods has more up and down than back and forth, and most of my fields aren't a whole lot better  :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Whitespider (Jan 15, 2012)

*redheadwoodshed*, What Courier? Where? Or were you not asking me?

*Steve NW WI*, That three deep stack is from standing dead… pretty much pre-seasoned.

Now, about the roof on the old hog barn… That old building has more problems than just the roof and it needs to come down. The floor heaved during a really wet spring a few years back, foundation fell away on the back side and the wall caved in. I’m not sure how it continues to stand… I keep expecting to see it collapsed every morning I look out the window. I’ll pull it down one of these days and clean off the feed lots on either side… that’ll give me a huge concrete area to stack my firewood on.


----------



## dustytools (Jan 15, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Spidey, I forgot to mention - those stacks look even better with the white stuff around em. Just gives the pictures a seasonal look. They would make a nice postcard.
> 
> Dusty, Spidey's actually in the "hills" of Iowa. Get on I-35 a little south of Minneapolis, and you can dang near see Kansas City! I don't complain about my hills here, if they weren't so steep, they would have been logged off and plowed under. All my woods has more up and down than back and forth, and most of my fields aren't a whole lot better  :msp_biggrin:



Sounds like home to me Steve!! I remember back when my FIL was farming he would say "If you can stand up on it then by gosh its tillable", LOL.


----------



## jrider (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't get all the fuss about stacking wood unless you are really pressed for space. Seems like a waste of time and more to mow/weed wack around.


----------



## BrokenToys (Jan 15, 2012)

tomtrees58 said:


> no they dont mill wood on LI nails ect thear nice saw logs


Damn Lawn Guylanders....and yeah; I only know one guy out east here (Riverhead) with a portable mill. Everyone else just burns the stuff.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 15, 2012)

jrider said:


> I don't get all the fuss about stacking wood unless you are really pressed for space. Seems like a waste of time and more to mow/weed wack around.



I like the pile idea, but the wood in the center will not be dry in a year... Period.. I wish I could just pile it though.. Cause you're right... I could save a lot of time...


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Jan 15, 2012)

Whitespider said:


> *redheadwoodshed*, What Courier? Where? Or were you not asking me?
> 
> *Steve NW WI*, That three deep stack is from standing dead… pretty much pre-seasoned.
> 
> Now, about the roof on the old hog barn… That old building has more problems than just the roof and it needs to come down. The floor heaved during a really wet spring a few years back, foundation fell away on the back side and the wall caved in. I’m not sure how it continues to stand… I keep expecting to see it collapsed every morning I look out the window. I’ll pull it down one of these days and clean off the feed lots on either side… that’ll give me a huge concrete area to stack my firewood on.



Oops, I was refering to the little blue Courier in the O.P.'s picture.


----------



## Pintony (Jan 15, 2012)

redheadwoodshed said:


> No comment on the stacks, I say do whatever works for you.I just wanted to comment on the Courier, those things used to be everywhere.Lots of the loggers drove them to the set.Does it still run or is that a cutoff trailer?



Hello redheadwoodshed,
My 1976 Ford courier runs great 1.8L house of power...
If you look further back in the post I added photos and some comments.
Here is a photo of lil-blue for you so you do not have to search. Thanks...


----------



## jrider (Jan 16, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I like the pile idea, but the wood in the center will not be dry in a year... Period.. I wish I could just pile it though.. Cause you're right... I could save a lot of time...




Wood in the center is just as dry. When its thrown in a pile, its all loose with lots of air space. That wood is stored out in a field where there is just about always air moving. Those piles are about 8 feet tall, maybe 15 feet wide at the base, and will be 100 feet long when I am done. Been doing it that way for 16 years and have never had wet/green/moldy wood anywhere in the pile.


----------



## Whitespider (Jan 16, 2012)

jrider said:


> *...never had wet/green/moldy wood anywhere in the pile.*



I HAVE! Stuff in the center/bottom just turned into something resembling damp oatmeal in less than two years.
Maybe it has something to do with where a fella' lives, or the type of wood... but after loosing about half the firewood leaving it in a pile, I started stacking many years ago.


----------



## Sagetown (Jan 16, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Spidey that oughta be your avatar!



I'll give you a rep for that.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 16, 2012)

Whitespider said:


> I HAVE! Stuff in the center/bottom just turned into something resembling damp oatmeal in less than two years.
> Maybe it has something to do with where a fella' lives, or the type of wood... but after loosing about half the firewood leaving it in a pile, I started stacking many years ago.



Yep... Elm and Hackberry don't fare well at all in a pile... Hedge just turns gold... I've thought about building a 40x80 pole barn w/open sides for loose piling...


----------



## jrider (Jan 16, 2012)

Whitespider said:


> I HAVE! Stuff in the center/bottom just turned into something resembling damp oatmeal in less than two years.
> Maybe it has something to do with where a fella' lives, or the type of wood... but after loosing about half the firewood leaving it in a pile, I started stacking many years ago.



Those two factors along with exposure to sunlight/wind have to be the biggest factors. I would think here in the east, being in a moist climate and recieving almost 40 inches of rain in the average year would harm it but it doesn't. I cut mostly oak (red/white/chestnut), maple, and cherry. I have cut some gum -although I try to avoid it because its a pain in the ass to split - and gum will go soft/punky pretty quick on the bottom. This must be true with other species as well.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 16, 2012)

jrider said:


> Wood in the center is just as dry. When its thrown in a pile, its all loose with lots of air space. That wood is stored out in a field where there is just about always air moving. Those piles are about 8 feet tall, maybe 15 feet wide at the base, and will be 100 feet long when I am done. Been doing it that way for 16 years and have never had wet/green/moldy wood anywhere in the pile.



Same here. Ricked tight to rick up to 20 ricks deep and even my Willow in the old days was dry as a bone when I used it. But then we don't have but about 5 months of "wet" in this semi arid area.

Harry K


----------



## gmax (Jan 16, 2012)

* How to keep the stacked wood straight?*






I won't offer any advice! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 17, 2012)

gmax said:


> * How to keep the stacked wood straight?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those 'ricks' for sure won't fall over....or if they do you won't notice. 

Harry K


----------



## gmax (Jan 17, 2012)

turnkey4099 said:


> Those 'ricks' for sure won't fall over....or if they do you won't notice.
> 
> Harry K



Occasionally one or two go for a tumble in the middle of the night :msp_smile:


----------



## J1m (Jan 17, 2012)

turnkey4099 said:


> ...Ricked tight to rick up to 20 ricks deep...
> 
> Harry K


----------



## Pintony (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello Group,
I am having a hard time keeping my rounds a consistant length.
Almost all my rounds are under 12" and the small stuff 4" or less seem to always be shorter that the rest.
What is the best way to keep consistant lengths?
From an OBVIOUS NU-B


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 19, 2012)

Pintony said:


> Hello Group,
> I am having a hard time keeping my rounds a consistant length.
> Almost all my rounds are under 12" and the small stuff 4" or less seem to always be shorter that the rest.
> What is the best way to keep consistant lengths?
> From an OBVIOUS NU-B



Get rid of that 084... It's too big and messes with your sense of proportion... PM me for a disposal address...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Pintony (Jan 19, 2012)

Heck....????
I've never even put the bar on my 084....?????
I use a 017 W/ 14 inch bar for everything....:help:


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 20, 2012)

just read this whole thread and now i'm embaressed about my stacks. thanks guys!


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 20, 2012)

J1m said:


>



I've never had a problem with curing it. Heated house using willow for 30 years and stuff several ricks in was dry in one season...but then this is a semiarid climate.

Harry K


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 20, 2012)

Pintony said:


> Hello Group,
> I am having a hard time keeping my rounds a consistant length.
> Almost all my rounds are under 12" and the small stuff 4" or less seem to always be shorter that the rest.
> What is the best way to keep consistant lengths?
> From an OBVIOUS NU-B


Measure it with the bar before you cut - with a 14" bar it should be easy to judge, but you can always put a mark on the bar at a shorter length.


----------



## J1m (Jan 20, 2012)

turnkey4099 said:


> I've never had a problem with curing it. Heated house using willow for 30 years and stuff several ricks in was dry in one season...but then this is a semiarid climate.
> 
> Harry K



Uh. No. Sir. That's not at all what I meant. What I meant was that I had no frikkin' idea what you meant when you wrote: 

...Ricked tight to rick up to 20 ricks deep...

So. What on earth does that mean?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 20, 2012)

Means ole Harry is the leader of a cult...errr...alternative religion where all the members have changed their name to Rick


----------



## darkbyrd (Jan 20, 2012)

Pintony said:


> Hello Group,
> I am having a hard time keeping my rounds a consistant length.
> Almost all my rounds are under 12" and the small stuff 4" or less seem to always be shorter that the rest.
> What is the best way to keep consistant lengths?
> From an OBVIOUS NU-B



I made this, works like a charm:

[video=youtube;qrPyt5STtFw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrPyt5STtFw[/video]


----------



## memory (Jan 20, 2012)

Forgive my ignorance but how does that work?


----------



## darkbyrd (Jan 21, 2012)

memory said:


> Forgive my ignorance but how does that work?



Make a T out of some pvc pipe (I used the thick 1" stuff for durability). Get 3 caps and a T-union. Glue it all together, except for one cap. Now, you got a handle, and a length of pipe you want just as long as the logs you want. Cut a slit into one of the caps, just barely into the hollow of the pipe. Put a bunch of marking chalk into the pipes. So, when you line up one end of the pipe with the end of the log, and tap the other end, chalk comes out marking the cut. Then line up the non-marking end of your nifty tool with the mark you just made, and make another mark for the next log. Since I'm anal, I have a piece of black electrical tape to help me line up the edge exactly. Also, I don't tap like they do in the video, I rest the non-marking end on the log, and only tap the marking end, it seems easier to me to keep things lined up. Make that cut in the pipe as small as you can, or you can go through chalk fast (though it's real cheap, I just got a big jug of the stuff, and only reloaded once). Two problems with this tool, it only works one direction (for me, since the chalk only comes out of one end on the one I made), and it is very awkward to use backwards. Not a big deal if you're working in a clear space, much harder in brambles on a slope the goats won't even climb (like I usually am). Also, if the wood is dirty and wet, the cut likes to get clogged with crap, and often the random twig I find small enough to clear it isn't strong enough, so maybe make it wide enough for your pocketknife to get into to clean, or carry a paper clip on damp days. Lemmie know if you want, I'll post a pic of the one I made.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 21, 2012)

J1m said:


> Uh. No. Sir. That's not at all what I meant. What I meant was that I had no frikkin' idea what you meant when you wrote:
> 
> ...Ricked tight to rick up to 20 ricks deep...
> 
> So. What on earth does that mean?



Ah! I stack one rick and then the next right against, rinse repeat and wind up with a solid 'block' of wood with no spacing between ricks. 

Harry K


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 21, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Means ole Harry is the leader of a cult...errr...alternative religion where all the members have changed their name to Rick



???? that supposed to be a slur or summat?

Harry K


----------



## rmh3481 (Jan 21, 2012)

DB,
Please post a pic of your marker. I was thinking it was paint but when you mentioned chalk I started thinking about the design. How does the chalk stick to the wood in the wet?
Thanks


----------



## H-Ranch (Jan 21, 2012)

darkbyrd said:


> Two problems with this tool, it only works one direction (for me, since the chalk only comes out of one end on the one I made), and it is very awkward to use backwards.


How about a slit on the opposite side of the cap from the first one? Then it becomes ambidextrous. I don't think you'll have to worry about too much chalk coming out of the top slit when you tap it.


----------



## Bushmans (Jan 21, 2012)

What I started using was a 16 inch piece of trim. It is about 3/4"x 1/2". I can hold onto it while cutting. With the throttle hand. Then I just hold it up to the log and where the end is I keep my eye on that spot and cut. If there is snow on the log I can make a mark in the snow. Should I need my hand for something else I just stick it in my back pocket. Very simple and very easy. Should you break it then your out 10 cents and make another one.


----------



## darkbyrd (Jan 21, 2012)

rmh3481 said:


> DB,
> Please post a pic of your marker. I was thinking it was paint but when you mentioned chalk I started thinking about the design. How does the chalk stick to the wood in the wet?
> Thanks



It's raining out now, I'll try to get the tool later during a break. I've never had a problem with the chalk staying put, damp or dry (haven't used it in the rain though, I bet it would clog). I use the Stanly brand chalk, red, that's of the "almost permanent" variety.


----------



## darkbyrd (Jan 21, 2012)

H-Ranch said:


> How about a slit on the opposite side of the cap from the first one? Then it becomes ambidextrous. I don't think you'll have to worry about too much chalk coming out of the top slit when you tap it.



I bet that would work. Good thinking!


----------



## darkbyrd (Jan 21, 2012)

Bushmans said:


> What I started using was a 16 inch piece of trim. It is about 3/4"x 1/2". I can hold onto it while cutting. With the throttle hand. Then I just hold it up to the log and where the end is I keep my eye on that spot and cut. If there is snow on the log I can make a mark in the snow. Should I need my hand for something else I just stick it in my back pocket. Very simple and very easy. Should you break it then your out 10 cents and make another one.



I used to do the same, except I'd just grab whatever kindling stick I had nearby. I wanted something faster.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 21, 2012)

turnkey4099 said:


> ???? that supposed to be a slur or summat?
> 
> Harry K



No offense intended Harry, just some firewood humor before the cord cops showed up and hauled ya away for using the Rick term...


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 21, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> No offense intended Harry, just some firewood humor before the cord cops showed up and hauled ya away for using the Rick term...



 But why would they haul me away as I used "rick" in its real meaning "any pile of wood no matter how high or long, one stick wide".

Harry K


----------



## Fifelaker (Jan 21, 2012)

I wished this was mine holy btu's batman


----------



## darkbyrd (Jan 21, 2012)

rmh3481 said:


> DB,
> Please post a pic of your marker. I was thinking it was paint but when you mentioned chalk I started thinking about the design. How does the chalk stick to the wood in the wet?
> Thanks


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 21, 2012)

Fifelaker said:


> I wished this was mine holy btu's batman



Hmmmmm... That gives me an idea... Back in 3 months...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Jakers (Jan 21, 2012)

darkbyrd said:


>



Lovin the slippers :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## darkbyrd (Jan 21, 2012)

ll bean "wicked good slippers." worth every penny!


----------



## Jakers (Jan 22, 2012)

i picked up some fuzzy leather ones myself last winter for fillin the wood stove at nite and in the mornings when the floors are cold. but dont tell anyone that... itll ruin my tuff guy rep ive worked 27 years for :msp_sneaky:


----------



## darkbyrd (Jan 22, 2012)

Jakers said:


> i picked up some fuzzy leather ones myself last winter for fillin the wood stove at nite and in the mornings when the floors are cold. but dont tell anyone that... itll ruin my tuff guy rep ive worked 27 years for :msp_sneaky:



Nothing wrong with wanting warm toes!

If anyone is looking at them, I recommend the ones with the plastic soles. Lets you run outside to grab a few more logs without changing footwear.


----------



## kmcinms (Jan 22, 2012)

Jakers said:


> Lovin the slippers :hmm3grin2orange:



oh know, do I see a slipper thread in the works :biggrin: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------

